# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed >  [NEEDED] Designer for 3d Printing

## Rigenera3d

*RIGENERA*


*RIGENERA* is looking for candidates to be included in the staff of a new startup dedicated to the world of 3D printing.


It requires a candidate with good experience in the modeling and texturing (low poly / Hi Poly) .


The Candidate should have good familiarity in managing multiple projects simultaneously and good creative skills .


If the candidate completes the requirements will be contacted for a meeting.


Send CV , experience and motivation letter to:


job@rigenera3d.com




Requirements:


Excellent knowledge of Adobe Photoshop, Illustrator, Autocad 2D and 3D ;


Advanced knowledge of: Rhino3D or Revit or 3ds Max , ZBrush or Mudbox ,MeshLab or similar software.


Good knowledge of the English language both written and spoken .


Knowledge of manufacturing process and 3D Printing is preferred, although not required. 


Nominations without portfolio or showreel will not be considered.


Payment will be assessed during the interview on the basis of the experience and professionalism of the candidate.


Place of work: Freelance

----------


## papabur

I think I may be suitable for this job as I am just finishing up Intermediate AutoCAD and Advanced SolidWorks. I built my own reprap 2 years ago and have been printing nonstop ever since. You may be getting a email from me soon, thanks for the posting!

----------

